# R5: Eye AF vs. Spot AF



## Chris.Chapterten (Aug 16, 2020)

Hi All,

Have been using my R5 for a few days now and have noticed a couple of differences with AF modes. In the automatic Eye AF (Single Shot), I am noticing the consistency of Autofocus is not as good as simply using the 'Spot AF' (single shot) and placing the AF point over the eye myself.

In a batch of 100 photos taken with the RF 85mm 1.2 at f1.2, Eye AF would miss about 10 shots, either front focused or back focused. Doing the same test with the 'Spot AF' placed over the eye manually, results were perfect. All 100 images in focus over the eye.

Has anyone else noticed this? 

A 90% hit rate with EYE AF is still quite good at f1.2 don't get me wrong. But knowing the 'Spot AF' mode is that much better, means I will probably use that mode exclusively from now on.

Cheers!
Chris


----------



## koenkooi (Aug 16, 2020)

Chris.Chapterten said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Have been using my R5 for a few days now and have noticed a couple of differences with AF modes. In the automatic Eye AF (Single Shot), I am noticing the consistency of Autofocus is not as good as simply using the 'Spot AF' (single shot) and placing the AF point over the eye myself.
> 
> ...



I only use eye-AF in servo mode, which seems to be accurate enough on my RP and M6II. Does the hit rate increase for you when you use eye-AF in servo mode?


----------



## Chris.Chapterten (Aug 16, 2020)

koenkooi said:


> I only use eye-AF in servo mode, which seems to be accurate enough on my RP and M6II. Does the hit rate increase for you when you use eye-AF in servo mode?



Thanks for the feedback. I'm yet to try it in servo mode. I'll give it a go and report back.. cheers


----------

